# Donut Manufacturing Magic



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

My friend sent me this video a few weeks back; simply awesome IMHO; I don't have a lathe but it sure makes ya think:






Hope everyone enjoys this as much as I did.......


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw that when the video was posted and thought it was pretty cool. Very time consuming but cool.

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Definitely interesting but what is it exactly? I mean I know it's a segmented turning which in itself is very cool and very time consuming but what function other then something to look at is it? Not that it has to have a function but I was looking for him to maybe cut it in half thickness wise and carve out the middle as a fancy serving dish or something. No doubt he has both skill and patience.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Bet ya can't do that on a CNC. 

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh to have the patience and skill, it is amazing.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> Bet ya can't do that on a CNC.
> 
> David


Certainly could, if I were inclined to put the time into gluing all those pieces together and had a reason other than 'I told you I could'. :grin:

David

Edit - this took all of 5 minutes to draw in Fusion 360 though I didn't bother with the appearance to create all the little pieces nor did I go to the CAM portion to generate the toolpath. I would cut halfway, flip the piece, then cut the other half. This is 14" diameter but I could go up to about 24" if I wanted. Is there a market? :wink:









David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Donuts*



difalkner said:


> Certainly could, if I were inclined to put the time into gluing all those pieces together and had a reason other than 'I told you I could'. :grin:
> 
> David
> 
> ...


Can't not !!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> Can't not !!


LOL!! :grin:

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

It is cool looking but I was also wondering what is was for.


----------

